# Mooo Too



## 007bond-jb (Mar 1, 2007)

From last night, I think the reason they are blurry is due to drunk operator. The salid was lettus wedge with boiled eggs, diced olives, pine nuts, homemade croutons & home made blue cheese dressing


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry, the page you requested was not found


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry I was still editing its fixed now


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks great...been looking for a good homemade Blue Chesee Dressing recipe care to post it...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 1, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great...been looking for a good homemade Blue Chesee Dressing recipe care to post it...


Comin up, give me a some time about 1hr


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 1, 2007)

Blue cheese dressing


8 ounces blue cheese broke up
1 cup  mayonnaise
4 ounces sour cream
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 tablespoons lemon juice
Garlic powder, to taste
White pepper, to taste 

Combine ingredients, mixing well. Store 24 hours in the refrigerator in
a tightly sealed container before using.


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks for the recipe...gonna make some this weekend for some wings !!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> thanks for the recipe...gonna make some this weekend for some wings !!


Did I mention that I was off this weekend


----------



## john pen (Mar 1, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not..lol..  Ill be making the dressing over the weekend for some wings on Monday night..which of course, you and your beer are welcome to join us for....!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

I have never made my own dressing.  Looks good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not..lol..  Ill be making the dressing over the weekend for some wings on Monday night..which of course, you and your beer are welcome to join us for....!![/quote:281cwot2]

I would like a map to the town that is centrally located between Dave and John.  I may want to move.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats my kind of steak!


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2007)

Yep, that's just my style - Rare!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Yessir !!!! Mooo!    Love it! [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  :thumbsup


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 4, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1inxag1m]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not..lol..  Ill be making the dressing over the weekend for some wings on Monday night..which of course, you and your beer are welcome to join us for....!![/quote:1inxag1m]

I would like a map to the town that is centrally located between Dave and John.  I may want to move. [/quote:1inxag1m]
I wish I was closer too!


----------

